# Cpl Pics Of My Baby Macs



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Heres a couple updated pictures of my baby macs...























He's doing his best "JAWS" impression.. lol


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You should enter the 3rd photo (Jaws) in the POTM contest!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice shoal of macs


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I submitted it for POTM also..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lookn awesome Shane.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

shaneb said:


> Thanks guys, I submitted it for POTM also..


You can't submit pictures that have already been posted on the site...

Nice lookin little guys tho


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys.



> You can't submit pictures that have already been posted on the site


Can i hurry and delete it.. lol Guess i need to read the rules


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice! I want my baby macs to look like yours<3


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

They are all looking fantastic


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like the 3rd Photo, good job shane


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

looking good man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good indeed!







I think the pic where the one little guy has it's mouth wide open should be nominated for POTM.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

a nice mac shoal. great pics.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice mac's


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent gold mac shoal, Shane!...They rock like a SAMMY HAGAR concert!!!...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mac shoals look the best. very nice


----------



## GuNSm0k3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice mac shoal!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da said:


> Excellent gold mac shoal, Shane!...They rock like a SAMMY HAGAR concert!!!...


No they rock like a Gowan concert!


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful shoal.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words guys...


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Glad I took the picture because "Jaws" just ate the one next to him this morning..


----------

